# Breeders



## Moomin (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi I have just joined this forum to find breeders. I am looking for two female baby mice of any variety as pets. If you are a breeder in Lincolnshire, please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not from the area, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

Good luck in your search for mice.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

